# Why is it so hard to find a 200SX SE-R?



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

I've looked all over the place and I can't find a 200SX SE-R! Actually I found one but it was automatic and I'm picky I need standard!

I'm in Upstate NY and it's so hard to find this car around here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

thats your problem right there homie.. there all over here in cali>


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

There weren't as many 200SX SE-Rs made as 200SX base models and SE's.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

WORD!!!! But CA sucks ass when it comes to smog!!
jorge


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

check out the newsday paper i saw 1 or 2 se-r's from queens up for sale....
they wanted around 5500.00 and only had like 78k


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

here

http://classifieds.se-r.net/ForSale...Cars&MachineTypeID=CC4&Description=200SX+SE-R


----------

